# John Deere 4520 & Western pro plow



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Just finished up the new plow rig, let it snow.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

nice rig...should be fun to plow in. Got a blower for the back? Looks like theres something back there, just cant see..?..


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't have a blower yet just a weight box on the back, plowed the parking lot today and it's a lot faster and easier than my wrangler. No clutch or shifting, can turn around on a dime and with the hydro the 
speed control is awesome. Just need to slow the hydraulics down a bit.


----------

